# Tapas



## otuatail (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi. I was looking at some stone earthenware tapas pots. I have looked on the internet for recipes that I could use to fill some of these. They are small 10 cm round by 3.5 cm deep. Love to get ideas and what to have with them.


----------



## Lisa B (Jul 30, 2020)

Individual-sized: quiche, fritatta, au gratin potatoes, baked shakshuka (you'd have to cook the sauce stove top first), macaroni and cheese, cheesecake, creme brulee, pies, pumpkin custard (like pumpkin pie filling), brownies, bar cookies, fruit crisps

They would probably also make a nice presentation for things not necessarily cooked in them, but with the stoneware warmed to keep the food hot, like tapas-sized portions of shrimp and grits, stews, etc.


----------



## Lisa B (Jul 30, 2020)

Souffle's, yorksire pudding, german pancakes/dutch babies would also probably work. And I love the way pot pies look in ramekins with the crust coming down over the edges.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2020)

How about eggs baked in a spicy sauce with bits of chorizo or ham.

https://themanhattanfoodproject.wor...chorizo-as-inspired-by-la-tasqueta-de-caldes/

There are many variations of this that can be put together with whatever you have on hand.  Read a few recipes and then see what you can find in fridge.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2020)

I love this recipe in individual dishes. 

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/10/shrimp-saganaki-recipe.html


----------



## otuatail (Jul 30, 2020)

Individual-sized: quiche au gratin potatoes

I don't want meal recipes I want Spanish taps condiments to company a meal.


----------



## otuatail (Jul 31, 2020)

In Indian restaurants when you order poppadoms you get condiments like mango chutney, raita and lime pickle for you to pick and choose. Tapas is the Spanish equivalent.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 31, 2020)

Anytime we've been somewhere that offers "tapas", the selection has been the equivalent to finger food appetizers. I would think those condiments you mentioned would be lovely for dipping your tapas into, but not actually be tapas. Some restaurants now will even use the term "shared plates". Each plate has 4-6 bite-size appetizers and usually each person picks a different one to try and to share.

Rick Steves hosts a travel show on American PBS (Public access television supported in part by the government, and by rather heavy support by grants and donations from foundations and corporations). One segment was from a trip to Spain. When he went into a local tapas bar and ordered his drink, a small plate was put on top of the glass. The plate was there for two purposes: one, to hold his little bites of tapas and two, to keep bugs out of the drink.  In this case, the bar will charge you by the piece for each tapas you eat.

If it's cazuela that you're looking at, those could be used either to cook/bake individual small plates for one, or could be used as holding vessels for a guest to fill with finger food tapas such as stuffed olives or serano-wrapped shrimp.


----------



## Lisa B (Jul 31, 2020)

I misunderstood. I thought you were buying the tapas-style stoneware and looking for more ways to use them. 

My experience with tapas has been like cooking goddess's, not about condiments to accompany a meal, but about creating a meal from many small plates of Spanish foods, often served in dishes like you mentioned.

Spanish cooking isn't my forte, so I can't help much. Good luck finding what you're looking for!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 31, 2020)

Like Lisa B, you got me confused. 
To me, condiments are a substance such as salt or ketchup, etc.  

Tapas are like a serving of Spanish hor d'ouerves.  Tapas are served with drinks, not a meal in itself nor served as a side - but a snack to tie you over til your meal later in the evening. 

Tapas are morsels you can pick up and pop in your mouth. One or two bites. 
I rarely hear of them being served with sauces that you would dip them in like Asian dumplings, etc. But there are tons of recipes out there so for sure one could find several.

Recipes that come to mind for me are things like Bacon-Wrapped Dates With Goat Cheese and Pecans or Chorizo, Manchego, and Olive Skewers 

I believe that now, due to their recent popularity, little dishes are being created specifically for serving tapas, ergo the name.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2020)

I think of tapas the same way as the previous posters. You could use the dishes for olives or nuts. These links have a lot of tapas ideas, along with a few sauces, like aioli and romesco you can serve in your dishes.

https://www.brit.co/tapas-party/
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/collection/tapas


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Like Lisa B, you got me confused.
> To me, condiments are a substance such as salt or ketchup, etc.


Condiments also include things like pickles, aioli, tahini sauce, etc, that are used to enhance the flavor of the food after cooking.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 31, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Condiments also include things like pickles, aioli, tahini sauce, etc, that are used to enhance the flavor of the food after cooking.



Exactly, not the food of itself but used to enhance.


----------

